

Introducing a new type of social - sharecred

The current social networks are based on who you know - and 
a. the content gets pretty frivolous (Facebook)
b. the content becomes unmanageable (Twitter)
c. the network is too restrictive for free discussion (LinkedIN)<p>We, at ShareCred, imagined a different type of network - how about a network that is not restricted to who we know - but based on the quality of the content shared?<p>That is why we created ShareCred. Check it out at http://sharecred.com. Currently, you can login freely with your LinkedIN account.
======
mohanabhishek
I have not seen the website- But why does it sound like HN. (Based on the
quality of content shared)

~~~
sharecred
HN is very good for emitting news, but not necessarily built for a meaningful
expression or format. HN serves its purpose well, but does not have the
provisions you would want in a network - following topics, authors, seeing the
top posts in an area, so on.

------
beigelightning
I'd be happy to try, but don't want to use my LinkedIn to login.

~~~
sharecred
Point taken. We definitely will get a registration page going.

But please kindly note that there is not going to be any connection between
your LinkedIN profile and your ShareCred activity. It is used only for login.

The reason we felt limiting to LinkedIN logins was a good idea is that it is
one way to ensure quality participation. But now, we understand the concerns.

Thank you,

